

An AI from 1985 that played Rogue better than humans - okasaki
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rog-O-Matic

======
dalke
This was also brought up last week here at HN at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8676464](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8676464)
through a link to the Scientific American article "An expert system
outperforms mere mortals conquering the Dungeons of Doom."

